
There's a Big Problem with Making Vaccines Mandatory - elorant
https://www.sciencealert.com/as-effective-as-they-might-be-making-vaccines-mandatory-breaks-trust-in-healthcare
======
vegetablepotpie
Summary: punitive enforcement measures have a backlash.

